# Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

*Ανακοινώθηκαν οι βραχείες λίστες για τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014*

Η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, το Goethe-Institut Athen, το Ινστιτούτο της Δανίας στην Αθήνα και το Instituto Cervantes de Atenas απονέμουν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014. Για μια ακόμη χρονιά και στο πλαίσιο της αποστολής τους για προαγωγή των διαπολιτισμικών σχέσεων και ενίσχυση των πολιτιστικών ανταλλαγών σε διεθνές επίπεδο, τα ξενόγλωσσα πολιτιστικά ιδρύματα υποστηρίζουν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης και το έργο των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών.

Ανακοινώθηκαν την Τρίτη οι βραχείες λίστες για τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014.

*Η απονομή των βραβείων θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, στις 19:00 στο Goethe-Institut Athen (Ομήρου 14-16, Αθήνα) με την ευκαιρία εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης.*

Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014 απονέμονται σε τέσσερις μεταφραστές της αγγλόφωνης, γερμανόφωνης, ισπανόφωνης και δανέζικης λογοτεχνίας αντίστοιχα και αφορούν μεταφράσεις μυθιστορημάτων, διηγημάτων, ποίησης και θεατρικών έργων που εκδόθηκαν το 2013.

Ειδικά για τις λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις από τα Δανέζικα, το Ινστιτούτο της Δανίας συμπεριέλαβε στις υποψηφιότητες έργα που έχουν εκδοθεί από το 2000 έως και το 2013. Το βραβείο σε κάθε νικητή συνοδεύεται από χρηματικό έπαθλο.

Στο πλαίσιο της απονομής, και με πρωτοβουλία του Goethe-Institut Athen που φιλοξενεί την εκδήλωση, θα πραγματοποιηθεί δημόσια συζήτηση με θέμα «Το μέλλον και οι ευκαιρίες της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης».

Στη συζήτηση, που θα συντονίσει ο δημοσιογράφος, υπεύθυνος του ενθέτου Βιβλιοδρόμιο στα «ΝΕΑ», Μανώλης Πιμπλής, θα συμμετάσχουν οι: Αντιγόνη Χατζηανδρέου (Εκδόσεις Οδυσσέας), Μαρία Παπαγεωργίου (Βιβλιοπωλείο «Επί λέξει») και Γιάννης Καλιφατίδης (μεταφραστής). 

Οι βραχείες λίστες ανά κατηγορία είναι:
*
Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*

- *Βασίλης Αθανασιάδης*, για το βιβλίο: _Περιπλανήσεις: Φιλοσοφικοί στοχασμοί_ του Henry David Thoreau (Κέδρος)
- *Δημήτρης Αθηνάκης*, για το βιβλίο: _Η θεραπεία του νερού_ του Percival Everett (Πόλις)
- *Αθηνά Δημητριάδου*, για το βιβλίο: _Ο Φάρος_ της Alison Moore (Ίκαρος)

*Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*

- *Εύη Μαυρομμάτη*, για το βιβλίο: _Η μνηστή του βασιλιά: Ένα παραμύθι σχεδιασμένο εκ του φυσικού_ του E.T.A. Hoffmann (Λαγουδέρα)
- *Κώστας Κοσμάς*, για το βιβλίο: _F_ του Daniel Kehlmann (Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη)
- *Συμεών Σταμπουλού*, για το βιβλίο: _Ποιήματα_ του Friedrich Hölderlin (Στιγμή)
*
Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Δανέζικης Λογοτεχνίας:*

- *Λύο Καλοβυρνάς*, για το βιβλίο: _Δοκίμια για την ύπαρξη της αγάπης_ του Torben Guldberg (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, 2008)
- *Θεοφάνης Μελάς*, για το βιβλίο: _4 Δανοί ποιητές / εικαστικοί: Per Kirkeby, Henrik Have, Claus Carstensen και Jørgen Michaelsen_ (Μανδραγόρας, 2011)
- *Σωτήρης Σουλιώτης*, για το βιβλίο: _Το σιωπηλό κορίτσι_ του Peter Høeg (Ψυχογιός, 2007)
*
Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*

- *Κώστας Αθανασίου*, για το βιβλίο: _Νυχτερινός Στόχος_ του Ricardo Piglia (Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη)
- *Λεωνίδας Καρατζάς*, για το βιβλίο: _Η τελευταία παρτίδα_ της Nerea Riesco (Ωκεανίδα)
- *Τιτίνα Σπερελάκη*, για το βιβλίο: _Το τανγκό της παλιάς φρουράς_ του Arturo Pérez - Reverte (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη)
http://www.tanea.gr/news/culture/ar...-gia-ta-brabeia-logotexnikhs-metafrashs-2014/


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Με πληροφορούν ότι τα βραβεία τα πήραν:

*Για τη μετάφραση Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*
- *Αθηνά Δημητριάδου*, για το βιβλίο: _Ο Φάρος_ της Alison Moore (Ίκαρος)

*Για τη μετάφραση Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*
- *Κώστας Κοσμάς*, για το βιβλίο: _F_ του Daniel Kehlmann (Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη)

*Για τη μετάφραση Δανέζικης Λογοτεχνίας:*
- *Λύο Καλοβυρνάς*, για το βιβλίο: _Δοκίμια για την ύπαρξη της αγάπης_ του Torben Guldberg (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, 2008)

*Για τη μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*
- *Τιτίνα Σπερελάκη*, για το βιβλίο: _Το τανγκό της παλιάς φρουράς_ του Arturo Pérez - Reverte (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη)

Ελπίζω να είναι σωστά.


----------



## VickyN (Oct 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα!
Μάλλον ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη χτες το βράδυ και έδωσα πληροφορίες αλλαντάλλων. :blush:

Το βραβείο για τη γερμανόφωνη λογοτεχνία απονεμήθηκε στον *Κώστα Κοσμά*, για το βιβλίο: _F_ του Daniel Kehlmann (Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη).
Δεν το παρέλαβε ο ίδιος, αλλά αυτός ήταν ο νικητής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Έκανα τη διόρθωση. Δεν έφταιγε η πληροφόρηση, αλλά μια λάθος κίνηση στην αντιγραφή και επικόλληση (κοινώς κοπιπάστα).

Αν υπάρχει κι άλλος ιστότοπος που έδωσε το βραβείο στο ίδιο λάθος πρόσωπο, θα έκανε αντιγραφή από εδώ. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι και κόλπο για να συλλάβουμε αντιγραφείς, όπως έκαναν (και ίσως κάνουν ακόμα) οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες. 


Λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=636785


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι και κόλπο για να συλλάβουμε αντιγραφείς, όπως έκαναν (και ίσως κάνουν ακόμα) οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


Το κάνανε και οι χαρτογράφοι. :)


----------

